# Nitrate level battle



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi!

I kept getting high nitrate readings even after water changes so I decided to test my tap water and found NO3 to be around 12,5. My problem is around 50 NO3 which is kinda constant no matter what I do. I usually do a 35-40% water change every week in a 80g tank filtered with a FX5. other parameters are in check. What can I do? Do I make larger changes? Do I add chems? The tank inhabitants are just one 8" Geryi and a 6-7" senegal bichir. I currently feed daily but only cos the fish was very, very slim and probably not fed right before I got him. I feed one or two anchovies, a piece of beefheart or salmon. I heard RO isn't the best choice so, what to do?

My FX5 is stocked with Fluval prefilter in the first compartment, then sponge in second and biomax in last. I haven't changed my biomax ceramics in about six months, could that be it? Also, should I stock it differently? This setup worked for my oscar which never had any HITH or something water quality related...

Help please!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You don't want to mess with your filters since it is functioning fine. All I can recommend is 25% daily water changes for a week and make your last one like you normally would. Should be under control by then.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

On the ceramic, I would probably just rinse them off and reuse, test your levels then, BUT before you do that follow Dr. Giggles instructions first.

Also try using some live plants (yes piranha might rip them apart), but that would help your nitrate problem as well.


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

hastatus said:


> On the ceramic, I would probably just rinse them off and reuse, test your levels then, BUT before you do that follow Dr. Giggles instructions first.
> 
> Also try using some live plants (yes piranha might rip them apart), but that would help your nitrate problem as well.


I have lots of live plants, but they have been planted for only two weeks now. I will change water for a week and clean the filter after that. I was thinking, should I use some green-x inside? Might help out as well...

Tnx for the help!


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Should I use a product like nitrivec or something like that every day I change the water? I think that would be too much bacteria to add, am I right?


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Purigen is a good product and lowers the nitrates significantly.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thalion said:


> Should I use a product like nitrivec or something like that every day I change the water? I think that would be too much bacteria to add, am I right?


You don't need to add bacteria. Your filter is working perfectly. Thats why you have the nitrates. Just do as recommended in earlier post and go from there.


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Here is my update:

I did as you suggested, changed the water for a week and am happy to say I got them down to around 20. I plan to clean my filter with my next weekly change and add some more bio media.

I also plan on changing around 40% weekly from now on and will feed only on every other day too. I will keep you posted about the results.

Thanks for the help guys! I guess we beat it


----------



## crewdwg16 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thalion said:


> Here is my update:
> 
> I did as you suggested, changed the water for a week and am happy to say I got them down to around 20. I plan to clean my filter with my next weekly change and add some more bio media.
> 
> ...


man mine are crazy mine is reading like 60-70 and ive been doing waterchanges for a week WTF! The fish are todally stressed fighting tearing each other up!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

crewdwg16 said:


> Here is my update:
> 
> I did as you suggested, changed the water for a week and am happy to say I got them down to around 20. I plan to clean my filter with my next weekly change and add some more bio media.
> 
> ...


*man mine are crazy mine is reading like 60-70 and ive been doing waterchanges for a week WTF! The fish are todally stressed fighting tearing each other up*!








[/quote]

How long have u had your filter/tank going? Size of tank and how many fish?


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Perhaps you are overstocked or feeding too much? I have only one fish in my tank so it is easy to take care of the waste or excess food...

Give us more info on the setup.


----------



## crewdwg16 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thalion said:


> Perhaps you are overstocked or feeding too much? I have only one fish in my tank so it is easy to take care of the waste or excess food...
> 
> Give us more info on the setup.


i have a 140g tank with 8 fish. xp3 and 2 emp 400s. had them for over a year it just recentlly started. i feed like every 2 days.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

crewdwg16 said:


> Perhaps you are overstocked or feeding too much? I have only one fish in my tank so it is easy to take care of the waste or excess food...
> 
> Give us more info on the setup.


i have a 140g tank with 8 fish. xp3 and 2 emp 400s. had them for over a year it just recentlly started. i feed like every 2 days.
[/quote]

With that info these are some of what come to my mind:

1. You need to get more filtration. The xp3 is rated for upto an aquarium of 175 gal. Even if you have the 2 emps, IMHO, you need to atleast add another canister to your setup for your bacteria to be more stable.

2. You may have done a major waterchange or cleaned your filter which led to a significant bacteria kill-off. Chlorine in tap can kill beneficial nitrifying bacteria. With partial changes, the impact isnt as much especially if you use dechlorinating chemicals.

3. Have you changed your feeding regimen? (A sudden change in quantity and frequency of feeding may impact your biological filter's ability to keep up and so, you need to give it more time to do so. In the meantime, continue to do partial water changes and add some Biospira if you have any doubts about the integrity of your biological filter.)

4. Maybe your tank's temp is a little bit on the high side which may trigger more aggresive behavior among your P's. If it is, back off your heater a bit into the mid to high 70's.

5. You could realistically expect some aggression to emerge over time because your fish are getting more comfortable in their home, fishes are growing and the bigger they become, the more space for territory they need individually.

Hope this helps.


----------



## crewdwg16 (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks for the reply! im gonna back the temp off now. its like 84 degrees its been there for a long time but i can try to bring it down. When i do the 20% changes every day i do treat the water with chlorine removing agent. I tested my water parameters today and brought my nitrates to about 40. I will keep you guys posted on whats up.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

crewdwg16 said:


> thanks for the reply! im gonna back the temp off now. its like 84 degrees its been there for a long time but i can try to bring it down. When i do the 20% changes every day i do treat the water with chlorine removing agent. I tested my water parameters today and brought my nitrates to about 40. I will keep you guys posted on whats up.


84 degrees is a bit on the high side. Ive noticed my pygos becoming significantly aggressive towards one another when the temp hits 79 or 80 degrees so I keep between 74 to 77. Good to hear your nitrates have come down. Looks like ur getting there. GL


----------

